# Hope it gets better for me and all IBS sufferers!



## RaphaelUchiha-66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello  I'm new to this forum, glad I discovered it because I hope I can get some support here to help deal with this horrible condition and maybe see if I can help other people by sharing how I try to manage the symptoms. Basically my symptoms of IBS started when I was in my early teens I think or at least that's when I started to really notice them. I got stomach bloating, really painful cramps in my abdomen, excessive wind loud stomach noises (kind of like bubbly sounds) and very bad diarrhoea. It was really quite embarrassing and not pleasant at all but I guess I don't really share with you how embarrassing it was you probably know all too well! It didn't help that at school I got bullied allot so this made me anxious and very upset so my IBS would get worse, eventually after allot of grief I went to the doctors and along with IBS I had depression and anxiety disorder (all that stuff which makes IBS worse!) I had like counselling and stuff which helped a little bit but I still had to go to school and deal with constant bullying and IBS symptoms eventually it got to bad I couldn't go out because I thought if embarrass myself by not being able to find a toilet in time. Lost most of my friends because I never went out anymore got so bad I just felt like giving up. It got a little better as i was still going to counselling and when I left school I didn't have to deal with bullies anymore so surprisingly it got better after that! But lately I've been experiencing the same symptoms (I'm 17 now) I've noticed its kind of stress and anxiety related and also I know cant eat dairy products because I'm lactose intolerant too but even when I avoid dairy I still have similar symptoms which are still quite bad (although horrifically worse if I eat dairy) I'm taking loperamide prescribed by my doctor at the moment which seem to be helping with the dreaded runs but I still get the odd cramping, wind and bubbly stomach. But I guess it could be worse I guess I just have to hope that my symptoms start to go away again hopefully when I become a little less anxious anyways I really hope that doctors find a miracle cure soon! (Although it probably won't happen :/ it would make my life and the lives of so many others allot better I really hope IBS gets better for all people that suffer from it out there if you have diarrhea I know imodium helps allot but if you don't like taking pills then I guess I have to say you've certainly got more willpower than me I'm more or less addicted to loperamide pills now only thing that helps me live a semi-normal life! Anyways I'm totally supporting you guys and you have my sympathy, my thoughts are with you and if you find a way to manage your symptoms that would be great! And try not to worry too much about it because this problem is sooo common! I know many people that suffer from it so I hope you know you're not alone!

Stay strong everyone! Big hugs


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

I am new too and also am trying to manage some painful and embarrassing symptoms... You totally have my support!


----------



## RaphaelUchiha-66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Jacktsang123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't give up , you may seek chinese medical help


----------

